# Conquest 4 center shot ( Please Help )



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Hey guys I have a new Mathews Conquest 4. Its about to months old. Seems like every time I pull it out off the bow case I have to make a to the sight. Once I get it shooting spot on from 20-60 or so I pack it up and pull it out the next time to shoot it shoots 6-10'' left. I have ruled out the strings, rest, sight its none of them. It has a custom string. It does it with both. I have had 2 differnt rest same thing there. The sight isnt loose or any thing there. When it shoots left it will stack the shoots tight just like if it was dead center.


Looking down the string its about 1'' left of the riser almostto the end of the shelf. Isnt it supost to run down the center of the riser thu the grip and the back of the stab. hole. well mine is about an inch left. ATA, BH and timing is all within spec no more the 1/8 out at the very most.

This is about to drive me crazy. What else could cause this problem. Could the limb pockets be shifting causeing this I am puzzled. 

Please Help.

Thanks
BM


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

AnyOne?


----------



## Nightimer (Jan 22, 2003)

Does it correct itself ?
By that I mean when you take the bow out of the box and the arrows are going left do they stay left if you carry on shooting without changing your sight.
Or do they change position on the target as you shoot.
This could indicate that something is moving on the bow.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Nightimer said:


> Does it correct itself ?
> By that I mean when you take the bow out of the box and the arrows are going left do they stay left if you carry on shooting without changing your sight.
> Or do they change position on the target as you shoot.
> This could indicate that something is moving on the bow.


It stays left.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Check your idler wheel lean.


Place a bare(skinny) shaft flat against the idler wheel(shelf side), check it's orientation with the nock.


In most cases, the tip of the arrow should be about 1/8" from the string at that point. Howver far in or out, will determine which side of the buss cable yoke you need to twist or untwist.

My Conquests always shot better with the point just crossing under string at the nock though.


Ex: http://forums.mathewsinc.com/archer...ince-tuning-method-idler-lean-revision-43030/





.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

CutTheLoop said:


> Check your idler wheel lean.
> 
> 
> Place a bare(skinny) shaft flat against the idler wheel(shelf side), check it's orientation with the nock.
> ...


Thanks I have already done that and it runs 1/8 all the way down.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Ok I just finished paper tuning it again. It tuned out to 13/16 and looks good out to 20 yrds. I will shoot it futher tomorrow to see what happens. I just hope noting changes like it has been in the past.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Just a thought but you mentioned everything except you, Could it be your form? Like I said just a thought


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Nitroboy said:


> Just a thought but you mentioned everything except you, Could it be your form? Like I said just a thought


I dont think it is... I grip and anchor in the same spot eack time. I have worked on that really hard for the last 6-7 months. When I pull the bow out and throw on my stabs and sight and it shoots left I stack them in tight groups. Then I move the sight to where it shoots dead center and the same thing.

I'm not say its not me I just dont think it is. Anythings possiable.

Also this is the only bow that gives me any problems, I can pick up my other two and shoot just fine.


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

a small change in ancor makes a huge change at the target. i would bet it is a small form incositancy. such as were you are placing your nose on the string. i have had this happen to me when switching bows and ended up having to change my draw lenght a little to correct it. when you get it out and if it shooting off pay attention were your nose is then change the nose location on the next few and see if that helps.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Nitroboy said:


> Just a thought but you mentioned everything except you, Could it be your form? Like I said just a thought


the problem is not in his form.


----------

